# How do I control both my Freeview TV and my Sky box?



## metroace (Jan 2, 2002)

I have been a TiVO user since they came out here and an occasional lurker on this site.

I recently bought myself a new TV that has its own inbuilt Freeview tuner. This isn't critical, I'm just curious.

Is there anyway that my TiVO can control the TV as well as my Sky box?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

No, TiVo is only designed to work either with its own tuner or stand-alone STBs, it will not be able to control your TV.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think its safe to say that most video recorder systems will not work IDTVs, or record from them.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ozsat said:


> I think its safe to say that most video recorder systems will not work IDTVs, or record from them.


Not quite true, quite a few IDTVs now have timers. You set a time on the TV and the tuner bit will wake up on correct channel and assert pin 8 on the SCART to enable either VCR or DVD recorder to start recording.

Absolutely no use with a TiVo though.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

A friend has a Bush IDTV (bought in the early days of OnDigital). He's found that the "intigrated" part is in fact a Nokia set top box inside the telly (without a case)! He can record from the scart, but I suspect the TV channel changing by itself could get a little annoying!


----------

